# Wood casework in I-B construction



## Chris_Sanders (Nov 10, 2015)

Good afternoon-

Is there a requirement anywhere in the IBC that wood casework needs to have fire-retardant-treated materials for use in I-B construction?  If it's there, I can't find it.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 10, 2015)

Check out 806.5


----------



## Chris_Sanders (Nov 10, 2015)

Do wood cabinets fall under "interior trim" as defined by the IBC?


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 10, 2015)

Trim is just that, surface applied frosting.

Cabinets are structural in nature, intended to store "contents".


----------



## Chris_Sanders (Nov 11, 2015)

OK.  So if 806.5 deals with interior trim, then this paragraph doesn't apply to cabinets.  When I go to 603, the closest I see is an exception for "millwork such as doors, door frames, window sashes and frames."  Which again, doesn't seem to apply (and if it did, would indicate that cabinets would not need to be FRT).

Sorry to belabor this.  I just want to ensure that, for my I-B building, I don't need to treat the wood cabinets any differently than if they were installed in a V-B.  Thanks!


----------



## north star (Nov 11, 2015)

*$ * * * $*

Chris_Sanders,

Which code & edition are you working from ?

Are these cabinets considered to be structural,

...a wall partition, ...a full height wall, or something

else ?



*$ * * * $*


----------



## cda (Nov 11, 2015)

Need to allow some wood!

Or plastic

Or build them out of concrete

Over working the question


----------



## Chris_Sanders (Nov 11, 2015)

Code is 2012 IBC.  Cabinets are just standard base/wall cabinets...nothing special.  Based on everyone's responses, I'm going to call it and say they're fine as-is w/ no FRT required.  Done!

Thanks to everyone for your help.  This forum is such a great resource!


----------



## north star (Nov 11, 2015)

*& : : : &*



> "Need to allow some wood!Or plastic
> 
> Or build them out of concrete
> 
> Over working the question"


That's part of what we do here........Just performing a thorough"due diligence".   

Also, ...Section 603.1, # 14 [ from the `12 IBC  ] appears to allow

combustible blocking for the cabinets in Type I  &  II  construction.

I could not find anything else that requires FRT to be required.

Now, if this set of wall cabinets is attached directly to a fire

rated wall assembly, ...I would have a different answer.........Also,

if these cabinets were attached directly to a load bearing wall,

then again, ...I would have a different answer.

Agree with ***Chris_Sanders***, ...this Forum IS a GREAT resource.

Now, ...go forth and pimp it !

*& : : : &*


----------

